# Next closest thing to adderall..



## pikindaguy (Nov 21, 2004)

I've found that hydroxycut provides me with great energy, elevates my mood, and actually makes me more social as a result--similar to what adderall seems to provide people who take it for anxiety.

Are there any other alternatives that are worth checking out that can provide similar effects?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Hydroxycut the fat burner? Are u kiddin? Wow.. you know if you need a stimulant base product too lift u up.. most likely your inhibitory neurotransmitters are strong. search for PEA.


----------



## pikindaguy (Nov 21, 2004)

Ha, yeah believe it or not, it gives me plenty of energy during the day which I end up releasing by socializing with others..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like taking ritalin


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Hehe, just saw this little gem on wikipedia about the main ingredient in Hydroxycut:

_"High dose of Garcinia cambogia is effective in suppressing fat accumulation in developing male Zucker obese rats, *but highly toxic to the testis*."_


----------

